# Insect Portraiture - More Mantids



## Precarious (Dec 27, 2010)

Still working at getting this photography thing down.

Don't be afraid to click the image for full size version. You'll see even more detail.   

Heterochaeta occidentalis - Adult Female

















Popa spurca - Adult Female











Idolomantis diabolica - Subadult Female


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow, those are some nice pics, they do look a little bit more monstrous and cunning up close, kinda like a ALIEN


----------



## Jenn (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks like you have the photography thing down to me... Great shots!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like the lighting in the idolo pics.


----------



## andyita (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice shots,what setup did you use?

Hi mag does reduce DOF,well done.

Ciao.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 28, 2010)

andyita said:


> Nice shots,what setup did you use?
> 
> Hi mag does reduce DOF,well done.
> 
> Ciao.


I'm using a Canon Rebel T2i with the EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM lens. Only have the on-board flash but I use a cheap fluorescent light for additional lighting. For the Idolo pics I used a dome utility light I normally use for heat.

I've never used a real camera before. Just point-and-shoots. This is just a great camera. Really makes me look pro.  Shooting all the macro footage previously on my Canon Vixia HF200 helped me get a feel for dealing with shallow depth-of-field and minimum focal length.

All my pics but those of the Idolo were shot freehand. I'm going to start using the tripod more.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 28, 2010)

Wonderful pics Henry! With tripod your pics will only get better.

You have quite a light color Popa there even with the extra light. Cool! :sorcerer:


----------



## Precarious (Dec 28, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Wonderful pics Henry! With tripod your pics will only get better.
> 
> You have quite a light color Popa there even with the extra light. Cool! :sorcerer:


Thanks, Yen! It's been fun so far. I need to get a focussing rail so I can experiment with focus stacking. That's the next step.

I'm not sure why the Popa came out so light. She's the standard brown. Must have been leaving the aperture open extra long or something. Having the light source too close probably helped create the illusion.


----------



## andyita (Dec 28, 2010)

Precarious said:


> I'm using a Canon Rebel T2i with the EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM lens. Only have the on-board flash but I use a cheap fluorescent light for additional lighting. For the Idolo pics I used a dome utility light I normally use for heat.
> 
> I've never used a real camera before. Just point-and-shoots. This is just a great camera. Really makes me look pro.  Shooting all the macro footage previously on my Canon Vixia HF200 helped me get a feel for dealing with shallow depth-of-field and minimum focal length.
> 
> All my pics but those of the Idolo were shot freehand. I'm going to start using the tripod more.


If yuo can get a remote cord as well and use the mirror up mode.It will reduce camera shake and improve on image quality.

Have a looh here:





Shot taken in daylight with a manfrotto 410 head and remote cord,canon 7d and tamron 180mm macro lens.

Ciao.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 28, 2010)

Remote cord would help for sure. I'm going to look into that. I don't know what you mean by "mirror up mode". :blink: 

Great pics! You really know what you're doing. I want an Empusa so bad! And that is some crazy grasshopper! Almost like a horsehead.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 29, 2010)

Beautiful photos!  Thank you for sharing them with us. I especially like the Heterochaeta photos... very nice.


----------



## andyita (Dec 29, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Remote cord would help for sure. I'm going to look into that. I don't know what you mean by "mirror up mode". :blink:
> 
> Great pics! You really know what you're doing. I want an Empusa so bad! And that is some crazy grasshopper! Almost like a horsehead.


I don't know if your camera has the mirror up mode.It practically lifts the mirror inside the camera and keeps it up before the shutter opens.Normally when shooting, the mirror is raised and the shutter does its thing while you press the shutter release button.

The light from your lens hits the mirror then is directed to your viewfinder.You should also remember that the diaphram is always set at maximum aperture before the shot and reverts to your selecte f number when the picture is taken.

You should have a dof preview button on the camera body that will let you see what part and how much of the part is in focus.

When on a tripod the movement of the mirror creates vibrations that affesct the picture if you are doing macro,lighting is also an essential part,keep you iso setting at 100 when possible,it keeps detail high and the edges sharp.

If you need more help pm me anytime.

Ciao.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 29, 2010)

andyita said:


> If you need more help pm me anytime.
> 
> Ciao.


Thanks for the advice! I can use all the help I can get.

I ordered the remote switch today. That will make a huge difference. I was having trouble keeping it still while I press and release the button.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 31, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Thanks, Yen! It's been fun so far. I need to get a focussing rail *so I can experiment with focus stacking*. That's the next step.


good luck


----------

